# two Bettas in one 2 foot tank



## Alienfirefox (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello folks
I am new here and new with Bettas I got this really nice looking red Crowntail betta and was hoping I could later on buy a female betta and have her live with him. I want to see how I go first before I start getting to into it but if I buy a female Betta will she be able to live with my male betta together in my 2 goot tank. I currently have a 2 foot tank and this tiny little betta swimming around in it and so I was hoping I could get another and maybe start breeding later on but I just need to know now so I can plan. as I know why they are called siamese fighter fish and sorry about my poor grammar I can't type for ****.

thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's incredibly risky to house a male and female in the same tank without a divider. Even putting fish together to spawn carries the potential for injury or even death (not as uncommon as some hobbyists may believe), so it's certainly not something I recommend.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You're going to get lots of "no's", including from me. When I had a divided 20G long, I had my boy, Akuma, in a 5G section. The sorority was in the 15 section. Every one of those girls jumped at least once, and two were killed because of it. A third died of injury from squeezing around the dividers, and the remaining five were taken out by Columnaris and Dropsy (Egg-Bound). Don't do it. If you care for the health and QOL of your fish, you will not do it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Here's the sticky at the top of this section. I might help explain why it is not recommended.

http://www.bettafish.com/102-betta-fish-compatibility/124190-betta-compatibility-each-other.html


----------



## Alienfirefox (Mar 9, 2017)

ok i get it 

i had a feeling it'd be no LOL

its just i had a tank sitting there and decided to put something in it.

I would also like to know if there are any live food for bettas so if I go away on a holiday I can put some in the tank for him

I'll probably just buy him an auto feeder.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as you won't be gone for more than 10-14 days your Betta will be fine without food. Do a 50% water change and vacuum before you leave.

Think it as No Food In = No Waste Out.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A community tank _could_ be an option depending on how tolerant your male is towards other fish. There's a number of species that would do well in a 2ft tank depending on what your water conditions are. 

However, as it's often impossible to predict how a betta will react to other fish without putting them together, it's best to have a back-up plan in place, such as a second tank, or the ability to return the fish to the pet/fish store, if it doesn't work out. 

You would need to have established a stable cycle in the tank before adding any other fish. Also, I'd recommend at least a moderately planted tank if adding other fish, as it means they aren't going to be in constant visual sight of your male. 

Just an option to consider.


----------



## Alienfirefox (Mar 9, 2017)

ok thanks for everything

i'll see how i go

oh im using an air filter i am wondering if having some current in the water is ok?

im trying to keep the water clean but I don;t want too stress him


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

"Air Filter" or "Air Stone"? Current is okay, as long as it is coming from a filter.


----------



## Alienfirefox (Mar 9, 2017)

his got both his got an air stone and an air filter the air stone up one end and the filter up the other end heres the filter his got Hot Sale New Practical Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump CEA | eBay


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find sponge filters tend to look like they are producing a stronger current than they actually are. In a 20 gallon tank, I can't imagine that a single sponge filter in conjunction with an airstone, is going to produce enough water movement that it's going to impede your fish's ability to swim, or cause him stress. If there are areas of little to no flow where he can rest, it should be fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Current is a good thing whether it comes from a filter or a bubbler/air stone. Only if it blows your Betta all over the tank is it too strong.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah... not such a great idea. Two bettas in the same tank... just don't do it.


----------

